# Ruger LC9, finally got one



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

After searching i finally found one locally, at pensacola specialty pawn, i called every shop within 100miles every other day until i found one

Jays had the first one, they sold it for $500, wouldnt budge any on price, I paid $400 for mine at the pawn shop, with davidsons lifetime warranty

Feels great in hand, ive tried and shunned many kel tecs, fit and finishwise this one seems to be a keeper (just like the lcp)

I havent taken it out and shot it yet, but dry firing the trigger is very similar to the PF9 which is a bad thing, the reset point isnt all the way out so thats good, but the kahrs all have a better trigger

Should be shooting it this weekend, will post range report if i do manage to get out, I really WANTED a kimber solo but couldnt wait till they were avail, so i figured an LC9 would hold me over till then


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

COOL, let me know how you like it, I love my Ruger p345, and my Kahr p380 and was looking at the LC9 to fill in the gap.....just wanted to know if it was worth it or wheather I should just shell out for the kahr pm9.:blink:


----------



## theshizzle (Jan 3, 2009)

I actually saw a Solo 9 at Mike's today. I didn't hold it or price it. You KNOW Mike's and Jay's are going to be high.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

The LC9 is a PF9 in a different dress... a $300 pistol...


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Keep us updated. I'm very interested in hearing how you like it.
Does it fit in your front pocket like an LCP or is it too big ?


----------



## theshizzle (Jan 3, 2009)

scubapro said:


> The LC9 is a PF9 in a different dress... a $300 pistol...


not true.


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

The solo is nice, mikes only has a display sample, they have no idea when they will get some in

The Lc9 is more round than the pf9, weighs more though, could tuck in the pocket without a holster, has a manual safety if needed

The trigger is just like the pf9, i prefer the taurus 709 or kahr trigger, the lc9s is just too long (dry firing with snap caps at least)

Rugers polymer seems to be the toughest in the game, super rigid indestructable, it really isnt much different than the pf9 in function, but its twice as nice cosmetically, id gladly have one lc9 instead of two pf9s, same with the lcp over the p3at, kel tecs are just crap, this is coming from someone who has had at 12-14 of them, they shoot, but they dont shoot well or hold up to abuse, ask captn ron


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

I'll be looking forward to your range report. I have been wanting to get one, but have not found one yet though I have not been looking to hard. I may just wait till they have been out a little while and get one used.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

theshizzle said:


> not true.


The LCP was copied from the P3AT and the LC9 was copied from the PF9. Ruger designed neither pistol from the ground up -- they simply took George Kelgren's designs (with one or two minor changes/additions) and put their own plastic on them. Functional firearms, but definitely not warranting a premium price tag.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm sure the LC9 will be just like when the LCP came out - premium price at first, then the price will drop.
Remember a couple of years ago ? You couldn't find an LCP and when you did, it was sky high. Some people on GB were paying $500. Now you can find them all day long for less than $300.
Same thing with the TCP and the Diamondback. The DB was bringing $350 6 months ago and Academy had them on sale week before last for $229.
I imagine the same thing will happen to the LC9.


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

Put 100rds of shitty monarch steel case through it, no failures at all, Trigger reset is better than on the pf9, didnt have any jhp 

Hickok45 has a video on youtube shooting it, his vids are great check em out


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Just put 100 rounds through the lc9 this afternoon.....First impressions: 2 click trigger reset didn't bother me as I had feared. Had a couple of failure to fires, I believe caused by the fmj bullet tip contacting the slide release ( smiley marks left on unfired bullets ). 
I like the fit and finish of the gun, and it is small enough to drop into the front pocket.
I wasn't as acurate at 50ft as I would have expected, but I think with a little time with this gun, That would improve.
Don't know if I'll keep this one, or just stick to my Kahr p380 and Ruger P345, I'll let you know after I shoot it again this weekend.
-definately a good gun for the price. ....
....also shot the Kimber Solo.....Very Nice, but at $700....i'll stick with the Kahr 380.


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

Shot the Ruger LC9. today...with Firefishvideo (above post)
Ruger screwed the pooch on that one. Excessive high bore access, right angle grip for shooting into the dirt under stress fire, crap long ass trigger pull...are they using engineers or accountants? These people really need to get some buddy who shoots to help them design a friggin' gun.

Save your money buy a Kimber Solo or a Kahr PM9


----------

